# how long does it take for a pigeon egg to hatch?!



## lil-baby-pigeon

i was wondering how long does it take for a pigeon egg to hatch?!


----------



## TAWhatley

Approximately 18 days from the time when the parents begin to incubate the eggs.

Terry


----------



## Danielle Chase

lil-baby-pigeon said:


> i was wondering how long does it take for a pigeon egg to hatch?!


As a rule it takes about 3 weeks, or 21 days for the eggs to hatch. And you will also see that if there's two eggs that hatch, one squab will grow up to resemble the mother and the other will grow up to resemble the father. Good Luck!


----------



## Jiggs

That I did not know - that one resembles dad and one mom. Can I take it that the resembling matches are of the same sex too??


----------



## Skyeking

Not necessarily, I have a male that looks exactly like his mom, a check, his dad is a white Bandit mix (though he sounds and acts like dad), the hen out of the bunch also looks like mom, and acts like mom.

Then there is Skye and Sonic, both look like mom (Cooper), but Skye's head is shaped like his dad, Hamilton, and he sounds like his dad.

Treesa


----------



## Nova04

*In regards to the incubation of pigeons,*

In regards to the incubation of the pigeon eggs, can I take the pigeon eggs after the mother pigeon has layed her eggs and put them in an incubator instead of having her sit and hatch the eggs herself?


----------



## rdonell

Yes but than you would have to feed the chicks by hand. witch Im told can be quite a pain sence thay eat so meany times a day. why would you not want the parents to incubate them?


----------



## Nova04

*I was just curious*

I was just curious, the parents can incubate them, but the mother has injured herself, so I was making sure that if I would have to incubate, that I could. Sine the mother pigeon has injured herself, and I may possibly have no choice but to incubate her eggs, what at that point would I feed the pigeons when they hatch?


----------



## TerriB

For the chick to have a really healthy start, it is best if it is fed by a pigeon (ideally one producing pigeon milk) for at least the first three days. This greatly increases the rate of survival. Is there another pigeon that might incubate the eggs? What kind of injury does the mother have? What happened to the father? If the mother is badly injured, are you getting treatment for her? Sorry for all the questions, but it will help to give a better picture of your problem. Thanks!


----------

